# Indian Almond Leaves



## Aquascaper (Aug 15, 2006)

Does anyone have any indian almond leaves or know where I can get some? I am skeptical about purchasing from overseas. Is there a substitute leaf that I can use?


----------



## WIfishguy373 (May 11, 2010)

i would suggest to by the extract....i know that betta spa by ocean nutrition...it has almond leave extract...dont know if you can get in bulk though???


----------



## Vivarium Concepts (Sep 6, 2006)

*I have Indian almond leaves.
Give me a call
214-563-8833*


----------

